

Show HN: Interactive Aviation Koch Chart - steven777400
http://www.takeofflanding.com/

======
steven777400
Obviously this is another "limited audience" type of thing. I expect it to
only be of interest to pilots.

Known issue: the text can overlap on smaller devices (phones). Seems ok on
tablet. Haven't tried on Apple devices.

I made this because (as a flatlander) density altitude has always been a
difficult concept for me to internalize. I saw a Koch chart and liked it a
lot. I figured I could make it interactive (you can drag the indicators up and
down). I also realized that I knew a lot about how the airplanes performs at
sea level on a 2000, 3000, or 4000 foot runway; maybe density altitude could
be adjusted to show "runway equivalent length"? That's kind of my main
experimental idea. So instead of focusing on how much longer the takeoff roll
is, I present it as how much "virtually shorter" the runway is.

For example, if I load up Aspen, it tells me that today (a cooler day), the
8000 foot long runway is like a 2800 foot long runway at sea level. For
me,that's a real eye opener for what density altitude means!

